
35 Years of American Death - nostromo
https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/mortality-rates-united-states/
======
nostromo
I found selecting the HIV epidemic to be particular amazing:

[https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/mortality-rates-
united-...](https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/mortality-rates-united-
states/HIV-AIDS/)

And drug use disorders frightening:

[https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/mortality-rates-
united-...](https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/mortality-rates-united-
states/drug/#2014)

